# GFCI protected, No equipment ground



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

A) What you did with the GFCI protection is what the code requires.

B) I would have done the same thing with the old panel box.



> *406.3 (D) Replacements.* Replacement of receptacles shall com-
> ply with 406.3(D)(1), (D)(2), and (D)(3) as applicable.
> (1) Grounding-Type Receptacles. Where a grounding
> means exists in the receptacle enclosure or a grounding
> ...


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Have a few ungrounded receptacles in my house.. Someday I will get around to add them (I'm thinking single conductors).
I really don't want to go around replacing all the ungrounded cables.
Using a gfi in a non ground situation always made me wonder.
When you push that monthly test button it adds a high resistance path for the hot to ground.
I'm thinking that may give you a bit of a lift , then again odds are, nothing is plugged in while your testing.

Also something to keep in mind. Most plug in surge protectors will not function on an ungrounded receptacle.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

I see nothing wrong in what you did and we use the old fuse box housings for a splice box every time we have to move a panel.

I don't prefer what you did for the ungrounded receptacles. I prefer to rewire houses like that. Also, it is possible there is a "wandering" EGC, especially if the boxes are metal. That EGC might be looped around a screw on the outside of the box and it might also be cut in a hundred places.

Rewire is the way to go.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Toronto Sparky said:


> When you push that monthly test button it adds a high resistance path for the hot to ground.


The test button creates a high resistance path between the hot and neutral on different sides of the sensing toroid. This is why the test button works without a ground.


----------

